# QSI Battery only, first timer needs help



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I am doing my first QSI system, Bat. only, with the sound, any and all advice welcomed.
Simple sketches would be appreciated
I have done TE and airwire
I don't need QSI for dummies, I am THE QSI dummy I am doing LGB 2-6-6-2 mallet, it is stripped, two wires coming from each motor.All Track power stuff disconnected. it has two speakers, head light. tail light 
I have the magnum sound board

Thanks for the help
Dennis
[email protected]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Battery goes to track + and - 
Put the two motors in parallel and hook to the motor leads. 
Connect the speaker 

Now connect your gwire receiver and test it. Resist the impulse to hook everything up at once. 

When you have that working, you will need to address dropping resistors for the lights. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Why would you strip the electrics out of the Mallet? 
Surely the QSI pcb would simply plug in like it does in other PnP sockets?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 
You missed the most important word "DUMMY" my reciever does not say Track or motor it says GND - PWR - RX+ - RX+ - GND in that order, and it has the long flat white lead that plugs into the sound modual 
Dennis


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

My apologies gents. I erroneously assumed it was the Bachmann Mallet. 

Smack smack Tony. 

Repeat after me. 
Read thoroughly before replying and putting your foot in it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis, the part that has the flat cable is the receiver/transceiver... you make no connections to it other than the flat cable to the QSI unit. 

The QSI is not a sound module, it is a full functioned motor and sound unit. 

Do you have the "magnum" unit, which is the small board that the QSI plugs into? It has a set of screw terminals at one end, and that is where you will find the connections I referenced. 

The magnum board has 2 sockets on it, one with 12 pins the other with 10... the screw terminals are on the far side of this picture










Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg in his 1st post he states he has the magnum board! Regal


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg
This is starting to make a little since, Mine did not come with the bottom component you show, I saw all them pins and I thought wow, I guess if you have the right loco maybe it will come with the proper hook up for that, I think St Aubin did not send it all or maybe that is an ascessory. I will check with QSI. I do sincerly appreciate all the help.
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, Jerry, years of experience have taught me to check the obvious first! 

The "magnum" is properly defined as the QSI circuit board PLUS the small socket board, i.e. the TWO items shown in the picture above. 

But many people and distributors get confused. They should have never described it this way. There should be two products, the QSI decoder board, and the optional "non plug and play" board... 

Dennis you need that board, which should cost about $17... 

When you get the board, the screw terminals are labeled... 

Let us know when you get to the next step. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg
I ordered the bottom part today I will go from there. THANKS for your help, I am sure I will be calling on you again.
Dennis


----------

